# Mosque,Tower and Church



## vipgraphx (Jan 27, 2012)

Driving around today looking for some interesting subjects and found a Mosque.

1)



mosk1 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

2)



mosk2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

3)



tower by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

4)



church by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

One in BW



mosque bw by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## SCraig (Jan 27, 2012)

It's spellled "Mosque"


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks oops:er:


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 27, 2012)

Perhaps correcting the perspective distortion will heighten the impact?


----------



## JRE313 (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Compaq (Jan 28, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Thanks oops:er:



Darn it! Now I'm left wondering how you misspelled it!

Processing is nice, #1 is my favourite! And the bw is also awesome. A little distracting tree thingy in lower right, mayhaps


----------



## ann (Jan 28, 2012)

I am in love with this building, but something is off (for me) I keep coming back to review but so far it has struck me , why.

Perhaps at three in the morning the light bulb will go off.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 28, 2012)

#1 is excellent
#3 I really like. I'd like to see distortion correction as the trees in the back of the image lean inward. Also the sun looks  a bit off. The lime-green line coming out of it doesn't seem natural, but could just be me.


----------



## davesnothere11 (Jan 28, 2012)

I like the tower photo the best. 

I agree with the need to fix the distortion in some. I think the shadows bother me in the first two.

The b&W shot is very effective and probably my second favorite.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jan 28, 2012)

The B&W is great.  Splendid processing.  What software are you using for processing?  The only thing I'd change it either compose different or crop to remove the distracting bush on the right edge...


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 28, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> #1 is excellent
> #3 I really like. I'd like to see distortion correction as the trees in the back of the image lean inward. Also the sun looks  a bit off. The lime-green line coming out of it doesn't seem natural, but could just be me.



The green lime color is not something I artificially added. It is an awkward lens flare..Tokina lens does not have nano crystal to help with this and I do not use polarizers.

here is the image with distortion control.




church by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 28, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> The B&W is great.  Splendid processing.  What software are you using for processing?  The only thing I'd change it either compose different or crop to remove the distracting bush on the right edge...



Looking back now I wish I would have walked in front of the little bush like tree in the front right corner. Can't remember if I zoomed in or if I was open. Next time  I will make it point to make sure there are not distracting objects in view of the subject.

I use Photomatix ,PhotoShop CS5, Nik Color Efex and Topaz de noise for these photos.

And thanks for the CC


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice distortion correction looksmgreat. I'd probably just clone out the flare because it is distracting on an otherwise superb image


----------



## gazzzie (Jan 29, 2012)

These are awesome!


----------



## zamanakhan (Jan 29, 2012)

kinda off topic but its not a mosque its a church. There are crosses on the top of the building.
otherwise lookin good


----------



## ArtByQJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Compaq said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks oops:er:
> ...



Yeah how did you misspell it?


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 1, 2012)

ArtByQJ said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > vipgraphx said:
> ...



I spelled it "MOSK"


----------



## gunnyz39 (Feb 1, 2012)

Phantastik mosk fotos! They really do look good!


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 2, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Perhaps correcting the perspective distortion will heighten the impact?


  I certainly agree with this assessment. It's one of the 1st things I noticed in picture 1.  Overall, I like pic 2. colors are vibrant, yet realistic.


----------



## timputtick (Feb 2, 2012)

awesome, how do you get the over processed look on number 4? agreeable it's unrealistic but also creative and pretty cool!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 2, 2012)

I think that shots 1 and 2 have a more preferable HDR processing to them than I have seen from you before. They appear to be much more real looking HDRs, and that's something that I like. 

3&4 seem to have some heavy handed processing done to them. The sun in 4, and the flare created from it also work against that particular photo.


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 2, 2012)

timputtick said:


> awesome, how do you get the over processed look on number 4? agreeable it's unrealistic but also creative and pretty cool!



Over processed looking HDR- I use filters that bring out more detail than what the normal photo shows. I usually will bring out more color out of the photo and in some cases bump up vibrance and saturation. 

If you are into this look I highly recommend either Topaz Adjust or Nik color effex. I have both but prefer Nik. There are a lot of filters to build off of in both these software programs.


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 3, 2012)

Took some time to try and correct some CC people have given me.

got rid of that lime green flare  - took a while cloning and spot healing.



church1a by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

got rid of the sun but left a highlight at the edge. Same thing clone and spot healing



tower1a by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

did some distortion control



mosk1A by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 3, 2012)

vipgraphx said:
			
		

> Took some time to try and correct some CC people have given me.
> 
> got rid of that lime green flare  - took a while cloning and spot healing.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vipgraphx/6812964787/
> ...



Nice edits! I like the one with the removed flare. Now the eye moves around the frame without the major distraction of the flare as it was before.

 I personally didn't mind the sun behind the tower .. Gave it another element but people see things differently for sure !

3 looks better too.


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 3, 2012)

yeah I have not had a lot of time to go and take photos :er: so I thought I would work on these and see what I could do with them. I was not sure if I was going to be able to take out that flare but with some effort it was possible. The tower I did not mind the sun and when I shot it I purposly positioned the camera to get some sun however I wanted to see how it would look like without the sun as per some of the C &C honestly I like them both. I like the highlight edge on the new one. The last photo of the mosque/church what ever it is  I thought I would try to hit it with some lens correction using the perspective manipulator. I personally like the distortion that the wide lens gives in some cases and others I don't but, once again just trying something based off of C&C.....

Thanks!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 3, 2012)

The update with the removed flare is much better. :thumbup: Nice job cloning it out.


----------

